#  Vorstellungen >   Noch eine Neuvorstellung >

## Dia

Hallo und guten Abend allerseits! 
Wie chaos und Monsti komme auch ich aus dem Stoma-Forum. Habe die kleine nette Unterhaltung zwischen StarBug und Monsti sowie chaos mitverfolgt und mir diesen Link notiert.  
Nachdem ich jetzt so Einiges schon durchgelesen habe, will ich Euch mal den Herrn Morbus Crohn vorstellen, falls dies nicht schon einer getan hat!  :Grin:  
Ich bin 38 Jahre alt und weiblich. Habe seit Beginn 2001 einen Untermieter mit obigen Namen. Er ist sehr hartnäckig und hat mir ein doppelläufiges Loop-Ileostoma verschafft nach totaler Proktokolektomie mit Amputation des Schließmuskels. Obwohl man diesen Herrn die Kündigung nicht aussprechen kann, muss man lernen mit ihm zu leben. 
Wenn ihr mehr wissen wollt, einfach nur fragen und ihr bekommt jede Menge Antworten. 
Einen schönen Abend wünscht Dia!

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Dia 
Herzlich willkommen hier im Forum  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Hoffe du fühlst dich wohl in unserer kleinen und netten Gemeinschaft. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Ulrike

Hallihallo Dia! 
Ein anderer Herr, nämlich der mit Nachnamen Google, hat mir soeben dabei geholfen, das Stoma-Board zu finden.  :Smiley: 
Und ich lese gerade den Thread über die Alltagsbewältigung mit einem Stoma. 
Ist es bei Morbus Crohn wie bei der Multiplen Sklerose so, daß es ganz unterschiedliche "Härtegrade" gibt? Also daß ein Patient "leicht" betroffen ist und durch die Krankheit keine Einschränkungen hat und ein anderer OP etc. über sich ergehen lassen muß und als schwerbehindert gilt? 
Schön, daß Du an Michas Board gefunden hast!  :smelling_flower:  
Liebe Grüße
von
Ulrike

----------


## Dia

Hallo Ulrike! 
Erst einmal ein Dankschön für das nette Willkommen in euerer Runde.  
Ja, genau so ist es. Es gibt verschiedene Gruppen von MC. Mich hat dieser Herr in voller Härte und in kürzester Zeit ganz schön niedergemacht. Ich den knapp 6 Jahren Crohn-Karriere hatte ich viel durchgemacht. Von jede Menge Dickdarmgeschwüren über fast kompletter Darmverschluß bishin zur Inkontinenz, 25kg Gewichtsverlust innerhalb weniger Monate, Anämie und schließlich erwerbsunfähig. Es hat kein Cortison mehr angeschlagen. Auch in meinem Magen wurde damals MC diagnostiziert. Der MC kann vom Mund bis zum After den gesamten Verdauungstrakt befallen. Neben MC ist auch Rheuma mein ständiger Begleiter. Es wechseln sich MC und Rheuma in Schüben ab. Ähnlich wie bei MS. Mein Stoma (liebevoll Gluckerchen von meinem Sohn genannt) wird am 2. August 1 Jahr alt. Ich möcht es nicht mehr gegen die vergangenen Jahre eintauschen!!! 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir deine Frage ausreichend beantworten. Es gibt auch ein Crohn/Colitis-Forum von der DCCV. Wenn man Neubetroffene/r ist, ist dieses Forum sehr sehr hilfreich. Es hat mir sehr geholfen, bevor ich dann das Stoma-Forum kennen- und lieben gelernt habe! 
LG Dia

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Dia! 
Auch von mir: herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!  :shy_flower: 
Hoffentlich fühlst du dich hier wohl! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Ulrike

Hallo Dia!  :Smiley:  
Daß es Dich so schlimm erwischt hat, tut mir sehr leid.  :Sad:  
Mir haben die Foren ab 2004 auch sehr, sehr geholfen. Die Online-Unterstützung ist einfach Gold wert.  :rainbow1:  
Lieben Dank für Deine Erläuterungen über MC. Die Schwester am KH bei der Injektionseinschulung hatte auch MC, aber zu ihrem Glück relativ leicht. Viel konnten wir über die Krankheit aber nicht reden, da wir uns gleich ans Pieksen machen mußten.   :Zwinker:  : :Smiley:  
Liebe Grüße
von
Ulrike

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ein herzliches Willkommen auch von mir. 
Ich bin mir sicher das Du Dich hier wohl fühlen wirst. 
[img width=84 height=124]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/clown2.gif[/img] 
gruß vom Schubser

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Dia, 
schön, daß Du hier gelandet bist, ... ein herzliches HALLO!  :shy_flower: 
Es tut mir leid, daß es Dich so hart erwischt hat. 
Vielleicht kannst Du in Deinen nächsten Beiträgen die Fremdwörter, die Dir so geläufig geworden sind in deutsch ausdrücken?? Da ich ja nur ein blutiger Leie und selber Patient bin!? Denn ich möchte ja auch verstehen können, worum es geht! 
Ich danke Dir.

----------


## chaosbarthi

Hi Dia, 
von mir natürlich auch die herzlichsten Willkommensgrüße.   :Grin:  LG chaosbarthi

----------


## Claus

Hallo Dia, 
und natürlich auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen und viel Spaß hier!  :Smiley:  
Grüße
Claus

----------


## Küken

:congratulations_2b_cut: cut: Halli hallo, 
auch ich möcht dich hier herzlich willkommen heißen...   :g_party_eyes:  
Lg Küken

----------


## Dia

Ein fröhliches Hallo miteinander! 
@ Leonessa, Patientenschubser (wie lustig),chaosbarthi und Claus, 
auch euch vielen Dank für das nette Willkommen in eurer Runde!  
@ Ulrike, 
.....ich bin immer der Auffassung, dass es noch Schlimmeres gibt! Zu Beginn der Krankheit war in noch dumm und uninformiert! Habe den Ärzten voll vertraut, dass sie es wieder hinbekommen! Mittlerweile weiß ich, dass ich mich selbst kümmern muss, sonst geht man unter in der Welt der Medizin! 
@ i - Punkt, 
....danke auch dir für das nette Willkommen! Entschuldige bitte, dass ich mit ein paar mir geläufigen Fachausdrücken um mich geworfen habe. Ich vergesse immer, dass es auch Menschen gibt, die nicht wissen können, was Morbus Crohn ist. Da ich eine sozusagen "erfahrene Patientin" auf verschiedenen Krankheitsgebieten bin, sind die Fachausdrücke und deren Bedeutung schon in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen. 
Sollte ich wieder einmal mit Wörtern, deren Bedeutung du nicht einordnen kannst, um mich werfen, so sage es mir ruhig! Ich werde es dir dann erklären! 
@ Küken 
....Danke! Mein Posting hat sich gerade mit deinem Willkommensgruß überschnitten! Ich habe gestern gelesen, dass du in Coburg in Behandlung bist. Ich wohne nicht weit weg von, falls du dort wohnen solltest.  
Einen schönen Tag wünscht
Dia!

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Dia, 
so trifft man sich wieder!  :Grin:  Herzlich willkommen!!! 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Dia

Hallo Angie! 
Danke auch dir für das Willkommen in dieser Runde! Ja, ja, so trifft man sich wieder! Alle Wege führen nach Rom......oder in Foren :Huh?:   :shine2:  
LG von Diana!

----------


## Obelix1962

Aber Hallo, 
Grüße und ein herzliches   :hearts_mouth:   :lips_heart_1:   :hearts_mouth:  WILLKOMMEN 
aus dem SCHWABENLAND 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Dia

Hallo, schlechtschlafender Zuckerbär! 
Danke auch dir für das nette WILLKOMMEN! Ich hoffe, deinem Zucker geht soweit ganz gut und macht dir keine großen Probleme!!! 
LG Dia!

----------


## Obelix1962

Danke für die Nachfrage,  :Smiley:  
aber ich glaube ich hab das ganz gut im Griff.
Bestimmte Regeln sollte man als Typ 2er halt einhalten sonst wird das nichts und die DIA. wird eher schlechter als besser.
Von den Nebenwirkungen ganz zu schweigen. 
Grüßle und danke nochmals für die Nachfrage   :Smiley: 
Obelix1962

----------

